# Clutch pedal on national backorder



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

The clutch pedal for 2018 Cruze (GM part 39009740) is on national backorder. Do these pedals suffer frequent failures? They are made of plastic which does not help.

Note: Clutch pedal is available as a separate part for 2018. So is the clutch pedal spring and spring retainer. I believe the whole pedal cluster had to be replaced on earlier models. and pedal spring was not a serviceable item. The retail price for the pedal is about $26, about $4 for the spring.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I remember the first time I complained about Plastic here, everyone called me stupid & a troll. Is GM even making original parts for the Cruze?

I was told a part was on National backorder to find out it was overnighted!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I get the feeling pretty much everything is on national backorder: https://www.freep.com/story/money/c...trike-parts-delay-customers-angry/2686941001/. I get that a strike isn't an easy situation, but it's not like it was a natural disaster that no one could do anything about. I don't think I have heard of another pedal breaking, but that is a disturbing thought.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I remember the first time I complained about Plastic here, everyone called me stupid & a troll. Is GM even making original parts for the Cruze?
> 
> I was told a part was on National backorder to find out it was overnighted!



The clutch pedal could be made from wood and work just fine.

Its all about the design and process.


----------

